

Ask HN: What do you think of the BitCoin clones(Coinye, Dogecoin, etc)?  - ycmike


======
krrishd
I wouldn't call them Bitcoin clones, because all three are cryptocurrencies
rather than just alternative bitcoin. I think there is large potential,
because with the current state of banks and finances, something decentralized
and open can only be achieved with a system like cryptocurrency, where (at
least) in popular ones, measures are taken to make inflation impossible. I'm
no expert though, so correct me if I'm wrong about this.

